# Fishing Vessel becomes submarine



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you seen this loop ....
http://www.filmloop.com/cgi-bin/bv/...inSiPALCYK1pId2CP9puo&flash=1&extAds=1&px=FL3


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

And THIS ONE !!!!
http://home.mindspring.com/~andrewberends/root-urk/ship-in-the-waves.swf


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Blimey - I nearly lost my lunch watching those!  

Brian


----------

